# Oak Barrel



## wctisue (Jun 7, 2009)

Stumbled onto these barrels while searching Ebay. Any ideas how the toast would affect the wine? Wonder if the barrel came untoasted -- would that be make the barrel a good place to age wine?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&amp;item=370089232755


Or would this be more of a decorative item?


Thanks,


Wayne


----------



## AAADiamond (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive found that these barrels have a medium, medium + toast and impart oak very quickly. I wouldn't go smaller than 20L as they are prone to over oaking and leaks...


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah... small barrels are strong. You need to be carefull not to over oak. But after a few batches they will tone down. I have been happy with the barrels I got from Vadai.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 18, 2010)

tell me about the barrels you got from them Goodfella


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 19, 2010)

I just got 2 small barrels from them...


A 2.7 gallon, and a 5.3 gallon medium toast hungarian oak barrel.


.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 19, 2010)

well, those are beauties.......how have you used them thus far?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice score, those are indeed "beauties".


----------



## admiral (Feb 19, 2010)

I would really like to try an oak barrel. Lookig forward to hearing how you have used yours.


----------



## JimCook (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been quite pleased with my Vadai Hungarian oak barrel. It has a wonderful 'toasty clove' aroma to it (medium toast). It's also 6 gallons, which is means less extra glassware needs compared to the 5-gallon French oak medium toast barrel that I was my first purchase. The French oak barrel was also around $200 base cost and the Vadai 6-gallon was somewhere south of $150 delivered. The staves of the Vadai barrel are thicker than the staves of the French oak barrel and it's obvious. You can call up and talk directly to Sandor, too. I recommend the product.


- Jim


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 19, 2010)

Right now the small one is full of Port, the larger one is getting ready for Barolo.


Life is good


----------



## pro71bird (Feb 24, 2010)

Those are very nice looking barrels.


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks. Nice looking wine, and website.


Welcome to the forum


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 24, 2010)

Jim thanks for your input on the Vadai


----------

